

Deutsche Bank Executive Claims Abuse by Los Angeles Police - JumpCrisscross
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/08/16/deutsche-bank-executive-claims-abuse-by-los-angeles-police/?nl=business&emc=edit_dlbkam_20120817

======
infinitex
The LAPD will treat you like a King.

